# This is a frequent occurrence.....



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Whatever happened to the respective, " Letting a person eat in Peace ". Unbelievable...

https://www.foxnews.com/media/senator-rand-paul-harassed-while-eating-lunch


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

The attitude of I am most important and what I want is all that matters. They have no respect for any thing or any one, including themselves


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

These dipshits are oblivious to any one else's rights while they make total asses of themselves.

I wear my "Trump 2020" hat everywhere and get a lot of positive comments. Those with negative thoughts about it must consider 6'-2", 225# of grumpy Norwegian not worth chancing it since I have only noticed a couple of dirty looks and no verbal attacks.

GW


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

I think that is why mustard and catsup are in squirt bottles. Or a least a bottle of hot sauce.

All the fine dining locations should have these condiments.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

Goldwing said:


> These dipshits are oblivious to any one else's rights while they make total asses of themselves.
> 
> I wear my "Trump 2020" hat everywhere and get a lot of positive comments. Those with negative thoughts about it must consider 6'-2", 225# of grumpy Norwegian not worth chancing it since I have only noticed a couple of dirty looks and no verbal attacks.
> 
> GW


Hah. How about smiles which seem intended to express ambivalence in a non-challenging manner?


----------



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

Unfortunately, this will happen more often and will get worse especially since the election is still a year away. The left is desperate because after three years they still refuse to accept the results of the 2016 election and many of them are starting to realize that it might happen again in 2020. 
There are some Democrats with common sense and they can see that "welfare for all" and the "green new deal" are not enough to offset Trump's accomplishments in his first term. This is why they continue to push for impeachment.
I am not predicting the outcome of the election because if we learned anything in 2016 it is that anything can happen in politics. 
Expect to see more incidents and expect them to become violent. 

BTW, where I live it's not a good idea to wear a red MAGA hat while shopping at Walmart.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Maybe it's just me, but I can't even fathom being so crazy wrapped up in politics, that I would ever yell, scream, or curse at someone else because of who they might be supporting.

No way in Hell would I even think about physically assaulting someone over politics.

Some time back, my wife (who is a Trump supporter) wanted to know if she chose to wear a MAGA hat in public, would I protect her if needed?

After I took a very long pause, she said well? I said give me some time. I'm still thinking about it. I had a can of Campbell's Chicken Noodle Soup for dinner that night.


----------



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

I understand what you're saying, paratrooper. Most people, myself included, feel exactly the same way.
The problem is that there are many people out there attacking Trump supporters both verbally and physically and it will get worse. These groups are fueled by the anti-Trump comments by all of the Democratic candidates in the news every day. Maxine Waters said (yelled) in a speech that Trump supporters should be confronted on the street, at gas stations and department stores. They should be followed into restaurants and told that they are not welcome. 
As far as violence, you don't need to look any further than a group called *Antifa*. These people make Black Lives Matter look like kindergartners. They're not hard to find, their protests are all over the internet.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

PhuBai70 said:


> I understand what you're saying, paratrooper. Most people, myself included, feel exactly the same way.
> The problem is that there are many people out there attacking Trump supporters both verbally and physically and it will get worse. These groups are fueled by the anti-Trump comments by all of the Democratic candidates in the news every day. Maxine Waters said (yelled) in a speech that Trump supporters should be confronted on the street, at gas stations and department stores. They should be followed into restaurants and told that they are not welcome.
> As far as violence, you don't need to look any further than a group called *Antifa*. These people make Black Lives Matter look like kindergartners. They're not hard to find, their protests are all over the internet.


If one is crazy enough to go to a political rally, they should expect the unexpected. A lot of protester's don't really give a damn about a political party. They just want to be part of something that might get everyone all worked up.

I've yet to ever have anyone approach me directly or indirectly and give me a hard time about politics. It's just never happened. Then again, I don't go to political rally's looking for trouble, and I don't shove my political agenda in anyone's face.

Crap......I can't even recall the last time (if there even was one) that I had a discussion or a debate with someone over politics. I find that politics bore me to death.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I won't put a yard sign up or hang a bumper sticker on my Jeep espousing my political views. I believe there are those who would climb out of their Mommy's basement and do damage to my home and vehicle when I was not around.
On the other hand, I proudly wear my Trump 2020 hat wherever I go and have not had an issue. I am not looking to pick a fight, but I am not going to hide the fact that I believe that most of the lefty candidates make me wish their parents were as enthusiastic about postpartum abortion as they seem to be.

GW


----------



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

paratrooper said:


> If one is crazy enough to go to a political rally, they should expect the unexpected. A lot of protester's don't really give a damn about a political party. They just want to be part of something that might get everyone all worked up.
> 
> I've yet to ever have anyone approach me directly or indirectly and give me a hard time about politics. It's just never happened. Then again, I don't go to political rally's looking for trouble, and I don't shove my political agenda in anyone's face.
> 
> Crap......I can't even recall the last time (if there even was one) that I had a discussion or a debate with someone over politics. I find that politics bore me to death.


Presidential elections are a very big deal in this country and always have been. Tens of thousands of people attend rallies when they are held in their city. I wouldn't say they're crazy I would say that they are exercising their constitutional right to openly support the candidate of their choice. In some countries you can't do that. 
Protests outside of the event have also always happened. It is true that some of these protesters don't really care one way or another but just want to be a part of something. There is, however, always a strong core of protesters who truly believe in their cause and their right to voice their opinions and objections.

If a person never wears a political hat or tee shirt in public and never puts a bumper sticker on their car then of course no one will ever approach them and give them a hard time about their political views. How would anyone know their political views?

For many years I avoided politics because I believed that all politicians were crooked and never did what they said they were going to do. However, I am a strong conservative who happens to be very anti-liberal and when I saw that the far left was gaining more and more ground and their agenda was becoming more obvious I felt that I needed to start keeping an eye on my enemy. I need to know when the cold civil war is on the verge of becoming a hot civil war.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

It has escalated in the last few years but it has been going on a while.


----------



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

I'm not sure how far back the _left vs right_ thing has been going on but I first became aware of it during the protesting of the Viet Nam war. From the late 60s through the mid 70s the people were strongly divided. After the war ended I don't think the two sides ever met in the middle again.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I was protested at the last Labor Day Parade until a lady lost he balance and fell on the protester. They were calling me a racist when she fell no one explained I taught both her children to ride. Yes Claire and her children are black, and members of the " Sons Of Confederate Veterans"


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

tony pasley said:


> I was protested at the last Labor Day Parade until a lady lost he balance and fell on the protester. They were calling me a racist when she fell no one explained I taught both her children to ride. Yes Claire and her children are black, and members of the " Sons Of Confederate Veterans"


Much more detail please!

GW


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I wear my Texas 27th Calvary uniform, and ride with the scouts of the N.C. 6th in the parade and they started yelling at me. Claire just lost her balance and land on them she weighs in about 250 at around 5'4" tall so she took them down hard. Their great, great, great grandfather served with the Tn. 1st infantry


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

like this


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

Not a lot of people know black history. Like there were black military units on the Confederate side. Or there were even blacks in the kkk. That occurred when the kkk was against catholics.

Strange but true, just like there are blacks in the Democratic party their former (now present) owners. 

Like Mark Twain (of course a racist) said "truth is stranger than fiction because fiction has to make sense!".


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

History taught honestly would blow peoples minds.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

tony pasley said:


> History taught honestly would blow peoples minds.


Most history books, especially American history _school_ books, are written with the slant necessary to get them approved by state officials.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

hillman said:


> Most history books, especially American history _school_ books, are written with the slant necessary to get them approved by state officials.


......so with each overpriced and slanted iteration using the prior book there is less and less fact and more lefty slant. Hence we have snowflakes tearing down historic statues and painting over murals.

GW


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

Goldwing said:


> ......so with each overpriced and slanted iteration using the prior book there is less and less fact and more lefty slant. Hence we have snowflakes tearing down historic statues and painting over murals.
> 
> GW


Hah. Yep, except in Texas, where they are slanted toward Texas.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

We tend to pervert history to accomplish our own perceived political ends.
For instance...

If Black people knew their own history, they would know that:
*1.* Black-African tribal chiefs and kings were the ones who sold their ancestors into slavery, in exchange for the White man's manufactured goods they didn't really need,
*2.* The middle-men, who collected the slaves and delivered the manufactured goods, were Muslims, who then took the slaves to the coast to sell to the White man for more goods, and
*3.* Slavery continues in the world, nowadays exclusively on the Arabian peninsula.

Knowing those facts, perhaps Black Americans might see White folks in a slightly different light, and the so-called Black Muslims might reconsider their adherence to that religion.
But then, what do I know. I'm just too old to be Politically Correct.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> We tend to pervert history to accomplish our own perceived political ends.
> For instance...
> 
> If Black people knew their own history, they would know that:
> ...


You a wise and learned man Steve. I value your councel and appreciate you sharing your knowledge.

GW


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Sorry to correct you on your last point slavery still exist in East Africa, the near east i.e. India and surrounding countries, North Africa, and Arabia


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

*


Steve M1911A1 said:



3. Slavery continues in the world, nowadays exclusively on the Arabian peninsula.

Click to expand...

*I think you gents are in agreement. I could be mistaken though.

GW


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Yes we agree that it still going on just much wider area than just Arabia


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Tony is correct.

The area of the world in which slavery still exists is larger than I had stated.
.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

There is also a practice somewhat similar to slavery, except the workers aren't chattel. The obvious marker was the "company store". Dunno if that arrangement still exists.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

hillman said:


> There is also a practice somewhat similar to slavery, except the workers aren't chattel. The obvious marker was the "company store". Dunno if that arrangement still exists.


Well, not in the US, anymore.
Elsewhere, maybe.

And don't forget sharecropping, the southern-White's answer to the Emancipation Proclamation.
And then there's also the KKK...


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Well call it what you will, but.....
https://en.wikipedia.org › wiki 
There is this happening here.

GW


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Sorry again Steve but more whites were share croppers than blacks. It started not from the E.P. but from the 40 acres and a mule policy after the war was over.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Goldwing said:


> Well call it what you will, but.....
> https://en.wikipedia.org › wiki
> There is this happening here.


I'm not so sure that this qualifies as "slave labor" or "slavery."
It's sold to the public as providing training for life after prison, and as money-earning opportunities for buying (relative) luxuries while incarcerated.
Also, isn't it mostly voluntary, on the part of the prisoner?



tony pasley said:


> Sorry again Steve but more whites were share croppers than blacks. It started not from the E.P. but from the 40 acres and a mule policy after the war was over.


I believe that White sharecropping was a relatively later "feature" of southern life.
Selling Blacks on sharecropping began very soon after the war was over, particularly after they'd been euchred out of their 40 acres.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Many Confederate soldiers when they returned home found their land was taken by the federal government agents for so called taxes that were assets after the war and needed some place for their families to live and away to feed them.


----------

